# Cover little eyes!



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

HA! I just snapped this picture of Murphy in his bed and thought it was too hilarious not to share! Sorry his boy parts are hanging out!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't see his eyes ... but cute boy parts


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awww he's adorable.. boy parts and all!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is adorable!!!!

And, he has the same birthday (month and day) as my 12 year old Whippet


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep...those are boy parts! Cute picture, and he is going to need a bigger bed soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just too cute.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

too cute. Love puppy tummys.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well them there are his cutest parts mom, all puppies know that LOL! That is one cute picture!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cute picture.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,how cute!!!!!


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhh - so tuckered out. When pups fall asleep, they sure are gone. He is darling.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

oh wait...i think i have the female version of that picture! lol


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

He moves around so much in his sleep, lol. It's so funny the positions he ends up in.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I love it!!!!!







MelandEl said:


> oh wait...i think i have the female version of that picture! lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HA! How cute!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

adorable!
reminds me of a VERY old joke....
Two little children went with their parents to the breeder to pick out a puppy. Their parents wanted a little boy puppy.
The breeder was carefully picking each puppy up and looking at the underside to see if it was a boy or a girl. One of the little children asked, "Mom, how can she tell that it's a boy by doing that?"
The other one piped up...."It's stamped on the bottom, silly!"


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, darling Murphy. I hope that is the cat's bed because he is not going to fit in it much longer !


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh, I can almost smell the puppy breath...and I love that fat little tummy! Yep, a new bed for Christmas!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

MelandEl said:


> oh wait...i think i have the female version of that picture! lol


I've got one too!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Ahhh, darling Murphy. I hope that is the cat's bed because he is not going to fit in it much longer !



Well, it's his bed, and I'm praying he doesn't grow out of it in a month! I'm honestly not sure how fast golden's grow!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha... that's hilarious! Love the picture.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like all the puppies (boys and girls) excel at chilling and hanging out.
They are all too cute and I want to hug them, and squeeze them and take them home.:
Copper would not approve.:no:


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

What a great picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a sweet little baby. He sure looks comfy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute, almost time for a new bed!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Too cute! I miss the tiny puppy times; my baby is almost 80 lbs now at 15 months.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

He has no shame!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hahaha! That's too cute!


----------



## kgilman85 (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha- this is hilarious!!! Love, love, love it!!!


----------

